# Jumped the Gun!



## JackTS (Sep 3, 2015)

After my 7 year old grandson voiced an interest in model railroading last year I jumped at the chance to get back in to the hobby I loved as a kid. I had a pretty extensive Lionel layout that I unfortunately let slip away but that's another story. 

Last year I rushed out and bought a Bachman train set and after buying some more EZ track and turnouts proceeded to start on a 4X8 layout. It turned out pretty nice scenery wise but now I am seeing the problems with track and design. The reach to the back track is near impossible. The 4 X 8 is in a corner of the garage against two walls. The EZ Track turnouts are giving me connectivity problems and all in all, I am not happy with the design. 
I plan on moving in 3 years or so after I retire and hope this 
layout will travel with me and perhaps be expanded into a larger one. 

I am going to scrap all the EZ track and start over with flex and ??? turnouts? Atlas? Suggestions? 

I would like to know if my thoughts of designing a 3 X 8 with an L extension of another 3 X 6 would allow for a helix or some other way for the train to make a continuous loop? Going to stay with HO scale. That would give me some more room in the garage for now and allow reach over to back track. When the time comes to move the break down should be a little easier as well.

Any thoughts are welcomed.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

NOT Atlas....PECO...with flex track and Peco
turnouts you'll be able to design your layout
with your ideas...not those of the track makers.

Don


----------



## JackTS (Sep 3, 2015)

DonR said:


> NOT Atlas....PECO...with flex track and Peco
> turnouts you'll be able to design your layout
> with your ideas...not those of the track makers.
> 
> Don


:thumbsup:Thanks DonR.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I use MicroEngineering Code 83 flex track and Walthers Shinohara turnouts. Very happy with that combination. The ME flex track isn't springy like other brands (some consider that a drawback, but it's one of my favorite features), and to my eye it looks the most realistic.

I don't think you're talking about a helix, which is a continuous spiral intended to gain or lose altitude to move between levels of a layout -- and even a tight one will take about 3-1/2 feet diameter. I think you're talking about turnback loops at the ends of a narrow layout, and yes, that works very well. If you look at the layouts of forum members thread (here: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=66578) you will see my layout and how that works.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I have no problems with Atlas flex track, but I'm not a fan of the turnouts. I use Peco turnouts.


----------



## JackTS (Sep 3, 2015)

*Redesign*

I thank the more experienced guys for the earlier advise. After doing a lot of reading on the forum and Armstrong's Track Planning for Realistic Operation, I have broken down the old 4X8 and converted it to L design 3X8 with 3X5. Planning on roughly modeling track plan from something Byron Henderson did in July 2009 hobbyist called Alcos in the Alcove. HO scale. 
A little operating fun instead of round and round. After my move in 3 years I may expand on it. 

Anyhow want to do it right this time. Will use Peco turnouts. I printed out plans for the small and medium and will start seeing how track will lay out. It will be DCC w/ a NCE Powercab.

Now to the question: As suggested in a different post, I may use a cassette to accommodate turn around, but do you think I have enough room to incorporate a turntable? 
Any tips appreciated.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

JackTS said:


> I plan on moving in 3 years or so after I retire and hope this
> layout will travel with me and perhaps be expanded into a larger one.


If you want to take your layout with you, I strongly suggest that you make your current layout a modular one -- with short sections that can be un-bolted from each other for transport.

Check out the free on-line model railroad magazine called Model Railroad Hobbyist. All of the back issues are on-line, and there are also blogs and forum-like posts with lots of information on modular railroads. They are often referred to as TOMA (the one-module approach).

http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/

Also, check out Ken Patterson's videos on the Model Railroad Hobbyist. He uses a permanent flat benchwork with light-weight foam-based modules that can be easily removed and transported.


----------



## JackTS (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for the tips. I do have the bench work shown so it can break down, the larger 3X8 and the smaller L bolted to it. Think I can fit and handle the 3X8 in a truck with a helper. Legs can be unscrewed if needed.
I have gone to the hobbyist on line mag. Good resource. 
I know about the foam for ease of scenery shaping and planting trees, used it on last build, considering it with this build, but read about also needing something to attach under layout switch motors to so I have laid a 1/4 plywood for starters. Again two different pieces that can be separated for move. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

JackTS said:


> After my 7 year old grandson voiced an interest in model railroading last year I jumped at the chance to get back in to the hobby I loved as a kid. I had a pretty extensive Lionel layout that I unfortunately let slip away but that's another story.
> 
> Last year I rushed out and bought a Bachman train set and after buying some more EZ track and turnouts proceeded to start on a 4X8 layout. It turned out pretty nice scenery wise but now I am seeing the problems with track and design. The reach to the back track is near impossible. The 4 X 8 is in a corner of the garage against two walls. The EZ Track turnouts are giving me connectivity problems and all in all, I am not happy with the design.
> I plan on moving in 3 years or so after I retire and hope this
> ...


Like the others said... dont bother with Atlas. they are exactly the same quality as bachman.


----------



## slammin (Mar 25, 2016)

I have an "L" shaped switching layout, 11 x 11, 2 feet deep. A 4 x 8 remains a good starter layout, but you must have access to the 8 foot sides. Free standing is best, but one 4 foot end can be against the wall. I use a mix of Walthers/Shinohara and Atlas custom line code 83 turnouts without problems. I don't care for the new generation of "ready track".


----------

